# Hi newbie here my son diagnosed type 1



## jimmysmum (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello parents

Our son (he was 11 on Friday) was diagnosed just over 3 weeks ago with type 1 so its all new to us and we are obviously still learning as previously we knew nothing about diabetes. 

Hes on 4 injections per day, one of Levemir and three of Novorapid with meals and taking it all in his stride atm, im sure there will be times when he detests diabetes though, his levels arent within the normal range yet but we are getting there slowly. 

It will be nice to chat to other mums with similar aged type 1 kids. 

x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jimmysmum, welcome to the forum We have lots of mums here who have been in exactly your position, so I'm sure they'll be along to help and advise. There's a lot to take in at first, but it does start to make sense after a while!

Probably one of the best books you can get is Ragnar Hanas' Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults (amazon link). You might be able to get a copy from your library.


----------



## katie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello jimmysmum,

welcome to the forum   I'm sure the mum's on here will be soo much help to you.  Don't be scared to ask anything.


----------



## Mand (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome jimmysmom

I would second Northerners recommended book. It has been my bible since diagnosis.

My son was ten and a half when he was diagnosed just over two years ago now. He now on a pump.

Please feel free to aak anything on this forum. Everyone is very helpful and supportive of each other.

You are welcome to pm me anytime.

I promise you that it will all get easier with time.

Take care. Mand


----------



## Gemma444 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi jimmysmum

My son is 8 and he was diagnosed in August this year. Its been a pretty hard slog and this site has been really helpful to me. Im very greatful to all the mums and others that have helped me since my sons diagnosis, so feel free to ask any questions and everyone will try and help in anyway they can.

Gemma x


----------



## bev (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jimmysmum and welcome to the forum!

My son is 11 and was diagnosed when he was 10. He is on a pump now and we have much better control. Feel free to ask anything on here - your amongst people who 'get it' and will go out of their way to help if they can.
I do promise you that things will get a bit easier in time - but for the times when things are rough - come on here and tell us all about it - we all do - and it has saved my sanity on many occasions! Your son will be fine - its the parents its hits hardest.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jimmysmum

Welcome to the site but sorry you have to be here.

My daughter is 9 and had her first insulin injection at 5 weeks old.   She is on an insulin pump having been through most of the regimes available.

As well as here take a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org   This is a website created by parents for parents and is jam packed full of info for you the trawl through at your leisure (not that you probably have much leisure time like the rest of us mums) 

Ask any question, no question is a silly one, we have all asked them ourselves.   Diabetes is very complication and we have had to learn to get our heads around it and having friends who understand helps so much, so welcome.


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Probably one of the best books you can get is Ragnar Hanas' Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults (amazon link). You might be able to get a copy from your library.



I agree.  This is a great book.  I bought a copy from Diabetes UK recently, and it has been very helpful already.

I hope you soon get the hang of things.  There's a lot to learn, and it takes a while to get your head around it all, but you will soon become experts ... especially your son!  My daughter is only 6 and was diagnosed 4 months ago.  She's great, and explains things to her friends/family so clearly.


----------



## jimmysmum (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone and I will definitely get myself a copy of that book  xx


----------



## KateW (Jan 15, 2010)

*It gets easier!*

Hi Jimmy's mum

I'm new to the forum too. My daughter, Alisha (aged 9) was diagnosed with Type 1 in October 2009. Although we still have our moments, she's really got used to things now. 

As others have said, us mums are probably affected more than the child! The first few weeks are the hardest and it all becomes second nature after a while. 

My advice it to try not to wrap him up in cotton wool.... and make sure you get as much support as you can to give yourself some space and not taken on all the responsibility. I've found that Alisha is very capable of managing things very well herself and the school have also been really fantastic in managing things there.

Alisha is now back to all her normal activities (tennis, gym, drama etc) and with a bit of lucozade and snacks to compensate for the lost energy she's completely fine pretty much all of the time.


----------



## Carynb (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Jimmy's mum, my son is 8 and was diagnosed in August of last year. He takes most of it in his stride but it is tough on the rest of the family. The great thing about this forum is that you realise you are not alone and that is a great comfort.
Life does carry on all be it with a very different routine!!!
C x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello Jimmy's mum -- my son is nearly 14, diagnosed at age 12 in Nov 09. This forum is a godsend.

E started on novorapid/levermir, and is now on the pump, which we love.

Please don't hesitate to ask any question at all. There's so much to take in.

Best,

Patricia


----------

